# A few of the Maligators



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

A few new photos from the past two weeks or so. We attended a French Ring trial and workshop in Ottawa last weekend - all of us really enjoyed it!

Riley got to try out some leg bites:









Aura just had fun:

















And Riley got his CSAU certificate (obedience/temperament test needed if you want to compete)

Here he is saying "MOM you're embarrassing me!!" 









More...


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

And a few from this weekend:


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Riley and his BFF Darius

































Done! :thumb:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Aura has gorgeous coloring!!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Dang.. BEAUTIFUL mallinois! Love these dogs!


----------



## Menmy3dogs (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

